# Hitech Miniatures, more 'Obliterators'



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hitech Miniatures have released a preview for their third Terrorizer. It will be released on February 27th and isn't on their website yet.










Also, I forgot to post the second when it was released so here it is:










This one and the first one are available here - http://www.hitechminiatures.com/.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

pretty sweet looking model, I'll probably end up snagging a few.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree. I'm putting an order in for the Bonner pose as it's my favourite of the three. I might pick up the other 2 at some point.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Love em! Might make a sneaky addition to my Chaos Army that im slowly building.


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

Resin or metal?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

yukisaiko said:


> Resin or metal?


Resin.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These both look significantly better than the first one. And these two look pretty excellent.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

DAMN now I need 1 of each 3...


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

3rd model:










And for those that want one of each, there is a LIMITED EDITION BOX


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

These peaple should be working for GW, These sculpts are better then some of the 4th edd codecies by far.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow i could have an army of Bonners.....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice. If I collected IW's these would be front and center!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

they look awesome. I wonder if GW will be releasing new oblits with the next codex though?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The skinner one is the best, but they all look great compared to the dated GW ones.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

makes me want to get the 3box set, better price than for 3 oblits currently, and they are GREAT models.

i need my paycheck NAOW!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The more I look at these, actually, the more I like them. I think Bonner is my favourite (his left arm is superb), but these guys have 'Obliterator' written all over them, indeed.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

having just received _(the first half of...)_ my order (bought (2) box sets) I can tell you these guys seem pretty solid. There don't seem to be any defects, most of the flash came off as I brushed the models in soapy water. Also the scale is perfect for oblits.

Only question is do I paint them as EC, WB or DG?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

clever handle said:


> Only question is do I paint them as EC, WB or DG?


Death Guard, duh


----------

